# My Reedsburg Dam Camping night...



## fishinggirl (Mar 13, 2006)

i got back from my houghton lake trip yesterday! it was a great 4 day weekend... i did most of my fishing at the reedsburg dam. we caught about 10 pike, 4 bass and of course a bunch of sunfish (we released all the fish we caught). i did 3 nights at a motel in prudenville and the last night i camped at reedsburg dam. the bars were kind of dead (i heard they had state police check points going on). we only hit the close bars in prudenville where we were staying. i'm planning another trip for august (probably friday and saturday night in the motel and sunday night camping at reedsburg). the only thing that really sucked was that the outhouses stunk sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!! i wish they could do something about that. i hold my breath and breathe out my mouth which is fine until i get out...i can 'taste' the smell in my mouth for a couple of minutes afterwards!! i was playing some good ol' classic country music (george jones, johnny cash, randy travis, josh turner) and no one complained...then i felt like rockin' out for a few and put in some J Geils and by the second song some grumpy lady walked over about 5 campsites to get in my face and start yelling at me, "not everyone likes this kind of music in this park"! so i went back to the country music and all was well again... i guess classic rock is kind of out these days... all i heard was country music at the park (which is fine with me) if it's not that 'young country'.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

when we were kids we used to swim and fish at the dam. jump off the bridge and bathe in the falls. lol.... when i was about 10 i crushed my finger between 2 rocks and ended up with 7 stitches. alot of fond memories at that place. it has been quite a few years since i have been through there. i would probably hate to see the "improvement" in the area. 

i can remember a c/o scolding me for keeping perch, pike, bass etc that i caught in a seine. i had no clue and neither did my mom. he was'nt mean just stern and polite. now i know he was being nice.

btw, the music!!!!!!!!!!!!! turn it up! lol


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe I might Join you for the Classic music rock in Aug if you want company at the camp ground that might like your music and campfire...sounds like fun and I will be bring a boat to fish and check out the waterfowl..I hear that the waterfowl there is good hunting...well we will see i need to scout for that season..but the Fun of camping and having a few GOOD SONGS from the bands is...well..lets party!!!:yikes:


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmm.....

I think I would have put in something that woman didn't like, and turned it up a bit.:evil:


----------

